# Looking for Xtant amp repair



## BigTDogg (MA) (Sep 13, 2010)

I have a 3300c I need to have repaired. I believe it's a problem with the output side because the over-current LED is on even without speakers on.

Is there anyone in this section that does Xtant repair? As close to Boston as possible is preferred. Looking for a business or private party. I don't mind sending it to a member as long as their legit and know what they're doing.

Otherwise, I'm looking for another 3300c or x, or a 603x if this one is too costly to repair. But I'll post that ad in classifieds.

Thanks, 
T


----------



## envisionelec (Dec 14, 2005)

BigTDogg (MA) said:


> I have a 3300c I need to have repaired. I believe it's a problem with the output side because the over-current LED is on even without speakers on.
> 
> Is there anyone in this section that does Xtant repair? As close to Boston as possible is preferred. Looking for a business or private party. I don't mind sending it to a member as long as their legit and know what they're doing.
> 
> ...


The 3300c is old enough to have a lot of problems, not just the overcurrent issue you have. First and foremost, the filter capacitors leak/dry out and must be replaced. That's $30-$50 right there. The output sections are made up of matched HexFets. It's imperative that the new ones are Mho (transconductance) matched at least somewhat or you'll have a lot of problems. This was fixed in later versions.

Keep in mind that if the outputs are shorted, there are a lot of little SOT-23 package driver transistors, diodes and zener diodes that go with them. They're underneath the PCB where you can't see them.

Let me put it this way - in order to fix this amplifier properly, you're looking at a minimum of $200 in parts and labor. Is it worth it? That's for you to decide.

I do repair these, but lack of time keeps me from doing it on a regular basis. Contact me via PM if interested.


----------

